

Enjoy The Present Golden Age - adriand
http://raisethehammer.org/article/1490/enjoy_the_present_golden_age

======
fennecfoxen
I was with you 'til the Canadian part. ;)

No seriously though: we're all quite lucky to be here. The question is how we
will react to this good fortune in our lives; after all, there is more to our
happiness than merely material well-being.

